# New Phone and Provider



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Our contract expires in July, so I was considering switching providers to maybe t-mobile or straighttalk where I would buy a new phone (probably the gs4 or a Galaxy Note 2 or something) and I was wondering if anyone had any feedback on the companies. I was thinking t-mobile or straighttalk because I don't want to be locked into a contract, and I also want to be able to upgrade whenever (and its cheap!). Also the unlimited data plans for them would be nation wide, or just in your area. I live in WI so I was wondering how that would work because we travel sometimes. Any help or insight would be appreciated!

Thanks!

I would still have some fun flashing my showcase even after I switched, but I wouldn't use it as a phone anymore.


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it depends on where you live, work, spend most of your time. If you have Verizon the coverage is going to be the greatest change. If you are lucky and have great coverage for TMobile or StraightTalk in the areas that you spend 99% of the time, probably you won't miss Verizon, but if you travel a lot or coverage sucks, then you are not going to be very happy.

I'm considering getting a Nexus 4 and going for the $30 a month pre-paid on TMobile, but I really don't want to get the phone first and figure out later that GSM coverage sucks were I live. Ideally I could borrow a phone from someone and test at least a couple of weeks each of the providers to make an informed decision.


----------

